# SM Captain vs. SM Chaplain - Who's the better HQ choice?



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm having some trouble deciding which HQ choice is better, SM Captain or SM Chaplain (w/jump pack). I'm trying to setup 2 lists right now, a 500/750 point for a 2 vs. 2 battle and a 1000 point list for 1 vs. 1 battle.

What would be the pros/cons for each? What would be the best tactical way to use these HQ choices?

Thanks!


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not great tactically but from what i have used/read:

The Sm Captain obviously has more option sopen tohim, but coudl prove more expensive. 

The Chaplain with pack is nice not too expensive really. But they are best used to bolster/support an assault army as they allow teir unit to re-roll hits. Many people place Chaplains with their assault units for just this reason.

So i guess it depends on your army. If you have a shooty list then a captain may well be your best bet. (give him a storm bolter + hellfire round for very little points, 8 i think, and he can take down nasty big critters too).

if you intend to build your army around a big charge then a Chaplain could well giev you the edge in that vital close combat round.






Plus the captain is a plastic kit and easier to work with.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

It would depend on the rest of the army really. Most SM HQ's to be, are picked last, to augment the army, few are built an army around.

Examples of HQ's that have lists built around them (MotF - six Dreadnaugts, Captain on bike - biker troops, Perdo - scoring Sternguard, etc).

As to your question about tactics: A captain is best added to a combat squad to make it killy, while I chaplain with jumpack is best added to a large assault marine squad to enhance their overall effectiveness.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A captain is a leader. A classic HQ choice.

Chaplains/MotF/Libbys are support characters. They add punch to squads, while squads grant punch to captains.

Good Captain setup: Relic blade, Storm shield and Artificer armour. 2+/3++ save, 3 attacks at WS 6, s6 and no saves.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It would help if we knew what sort of army you are running him with...

A captains stats are better then the Chaplains hands down. A Captain with Storm Bolter, arificer armour and power sword for 133 points works well, maybe even a jump pack, if you wanna attach him to ana ssault squad, and with his high WS, why not? The Iron Halo by default is a good assett as well. 

With a Chaplain, the only thing that stirs it for me is his additional rules of Liturgies of battle and honour of the chapter. Asign him to an assault squad and reroll failed roll ot hits  for the whole squad as well! They will become fearless though, so whether you see that as a bonus or not depends on your style of play  
because of the Captains high WS though, that counters the Chaplains Liturgies of battle as he will not often miss to hit attacks.

If you attach him to an assault squad;

Captain with Storm Bolter, Lightning Claw, Artificer Armour and Jump Pack - 158

Chaplain with Storm Bolter, Jump Pack - 118

So if points are a problem, I would say Chaplain, if not, Captain  otherwise Captain is for me. Remember you oculd always have 2 if points allow 

Hope this helps ^^^


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had great results from a Chaplain leading an assualt squad, especially against orks. Think about it this way, against a unit with WS4, the Chaplain makes the unit it's leading 50% more effective in the first round of close combat. It never hurts being fearless with a 3+ save as well.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Devinstater said:


> It would depend on the rest of the army really. Most SM HQ's to be, are picked last, to augment the army, few are built an army around.


A quick run down of the other units I'm running in my army(s):

2x Tactical Squads (10-man)
1x Assault Squad (5 or 10-man, depending on other units & points)
1x Terminator Squad
1x Dreadnought

I'm mixing up what I'm using for a 500/750 & 1000 point army based off those units. I'm still in the process of purchasing and painting additional units.

I'm playing around with a few army lists, after I get feedback from this post (which is great already) i'll put them up,


----------

